# Fertilizing During Economic Droughts.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/fertilizers/fertilizing-crops-in-tough-times


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

On this subject, I have a short term lease on some neglected ground. Both p&k are almost non-existent. I'm trying to come up with my fertilize plan for 21. What would you guys do npk ratio wise for ground that you might or might not have the following year


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What are you planting?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mountaineer said:


> On this subject, I have a short term lease on some neglected ground. Both p&k are almost non-existent. I'm trying to come up with my fertilize plan for 21. What would you guys do npk ratio wise for ground that you might or might not have the following year


removal rates of anticipated production for what ever crop u are growing


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Normally by this time of year I know what the fertilizer is going to cost me for next year. I have not been able to get my agronomist to commit to a price yet. Anybody else having trouble getting pricing for next year?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Contemplating ordering some before my fiscal year end, urea usually tracks fuel prices pretty well.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm trying to grow hay! ....lol


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Is this still hay talk?? Lol


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Swmnhay, I can do that. Your saying no benefit to exceeding removal rate per anticipated production because of unknown length of lease ??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mountaineer said:


> Swmnhay, I can do that. Your saying no benefit to exceeding removal rate per anticipated production because of unknown length of lease ??


Well if I owned it or had a long term lease I'd use build rates especially in yrs were either fertilizer was lower priced or hay prices were better.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Well if I owned it or had a long term lease I'd use build rates especially in yrs were either fertilizer was lower priced or hay prices were better.


Let me know when you find that Cy.....I want in on the action! It seems neither one ever happens but I agree, when you can......do.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Let me know when you find that Cy.....I want in on the action! It seems neither one ever happens but I agree, when you can......do.


Every thing I currently rent has been 20+ yr,don't have a written lease on any of it.Had a few 4-5 yr leases I did want a written lease on as i seeded to alfalfa and didn't want to loose it after I had expense of seeding it.Fertilized them heavier first few yrs then maintenance rates last yr


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Grass? Alfalfa? Yield per year in your area?



Mountaineer said:


> I'm trying to grow hay! ....lol


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

slowzuki said:


> Grass? Alfalfa? Yield per year in your area?


Grass . Yield approximately 2-5k lb of dry matter per acre. Some ground is better than others


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mountaineer said:


> Grass . Yield approximately 2-5k lb of dry matter per acre. Some ground is better than others


Grass is whole different crop then alfalfa with fertility requirements,mainly the N.

You need N every yr for a decent grass hay crop so you really cant bank it unlike the P & K.

Alfalfa is a legume so gets N out of the air.

And thats why what type of hay makes a difference when asking a question


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> removal rates of anticipated production for what ever crop u are growing


Exactly and if you are talking short term rental the P and K needs to go on early and it has to be early ..


----------



## bovine (Dec 18, 2017)

I think a soil test might provide some insight . If it very poor soil adding a lot of nitrogen may not add much to the tonnage. With out looking at the field its hard to give advice. If the crop stand is thin it takes N/P/K and time to get the yield you want.

In my case my check book helps with the decision.


----------

